

Polymorphism and Complex Conditionals - skorks
http://coreylearned.blogspot.com/2010/02/polymorphism-and-complex-conditionals.html

======
pmccool
An excellent example of why measuring performance is vastly preferable to
speculating about it. I often find that what I imagine to be the case and what
the measurements tell me are two completely different things.

